# iMovie won't play or import from DV camcorder



## eric.roovers (Dec 24, 2002)

iMovie won't play or import video from my DV camcorder.

iMovie recognises that the camcorder is connected. I can use the iMovie controls to direct the camcorder to rewind, fast-forward, play, stop etcetera. But the monitor remains empty (blue) and nothing happens when I toggle Import.

Any ideas what may be the problem? Didn't find anything in support from Apple and Grundig.

* G3 350Mhz 192MB 6GB
* OS 10.2.3
* iMovie 2.1.2
* Grundig Scenos DLC 2000

TIA,
Eric


----------



## Trip (Sep 5, 2003)

Are you sure you recorded something?
Are you sure you rewound your film using the camera before you plugged it in?
Do I know what I'm talking about?


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 5, 2003)

Has it EVER worked?

Do you have iMovie correctly set to PAL/NTSC?

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=61884


----------



## ex2bot (Sep 7, 2003)

Eric.roovers,

Welcome to MacOSX.com!

Forgive me if this is too elementary:

Did you press Play first before you pressed the Import button? The cam needs to be playing--and you should see the video in the preview pane in iMovie--before you press Import.

Doug


----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

Wow, this is an old thread... Trip, why'd you bring this to the surface?  I doubt that guy's been around here since the beginning of the year, especially after his post goes unanswered for so long (9 months!  Wow...)


----------



## ex2bot (Sep 8, 2003)

Whoops! You're right, Arden. I didn't even look.

Doug


----------



## Arden (Sep 8, 2003)

I got flamed for doing this, so I'm just pointing it out... (Although I did it intentionally as a joke, I'm not sure why Trip did.)


----------

